# Land transfer issue more possible than ever



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://blog.trcp.org/2015/03/27/the-sale-of-your-public-lands-is-more-possible-now-than-ever/


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

How many times does the Republican party need to screw/manipulate/lie to outdoors folk before we figure out that there's more to our heritage than just the 2nd amendment?

Where was our "buddies" Orrin Hatch and Mike Lee?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> How many times does the Republican party need to screw/manipulate/lie to outdoors folk before we figure out that there's more to our heritage than just the 2nd amendment?


We've got a lazy generation, and even lazier ones to come who just take what they're given and think there's no way to change it. It amazes me we tolerate our heritidge getting cut down year after year and yet still vote the same way and expect a change? If you want chane you have to try something different, and our society doesn't care enough and is not informed enough to make a change. Every generation gets lazier than the last it seems.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I see that both Hatch and Lee both voted for the Federal Government to divest itself of most of Federal lands.

http://www.senate.gov/legislative/L...ote_cfm.cfm?congress=114&session=1&vote=00106

Outdoorsmen, when it comes time to vote don't forget who are our friends in the Senate and the House and who are not.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

massmanute said:


> I see that both Hatch and Lee both voted for the Federal Government to divest itself of most of Federal lands.
> 
> http://www.senate.gov/legislative/L...ote_cfm.cfm?congress=114&session=1&vote=00106
> 
> Outdoorsmen, when it comes time to vote don't forget who are our friends in the Senate and the House and who are not.


Doesn't appear that we have too many friends in the house or senate in Utah. I plan on sending emails this evening to both senators, as well as the few republicans from other states that voted against this....We should all do the same. This isn't just an imaginary threat to what we all love doing so much.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> Doesn't appear that we have too many friends in the house or senate in Utah. I plan on sending emails this evening to both senators, as well as the few republicans from other states that voted against this....We should all do the same. This isn't just an imaginary threat to what we all love doing so much.


If you could post the link on this thread for contact info.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

To find your Senators and Representatives here are a couple of links:

http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm

http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/

For your state ones:

http://le.utah.gov/GIS/findDistrict.jsp

Sometimes outdoors people can't win. The Republicans want to sell all the land and the Democrats want to restrict all the access to it.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Senate

Oral Hatch: http://www.hatch.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/email-orrin

Lee: http://www.lee.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/contact

Congress

Bishop: Use Zip 84404 http://robbishop.house.gov/contact/zipauth.htm

Chaffetz: Use Zip 84032 https://chaffetz.house.gov/contact-me/email-me

Love: Does not have working email contact, why does that not surprise me?

Stewart: Use Zip 84074 http://love4utah.creativestreaminc.com/contact/


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> We've got a lazy generation, and even lazier ones to come who just take what they're given and think there's no way to change it. It amazes me we tolerate our heritidge getting cut down year after year and yet still vote the same way and expect a change? If you want chane you have to try something different, and our society doesn't care enough and is not informed enough to make a change. Every generation gets lazier than the last it seems.


it's the older generation and talk radio listeners that refuse to quit siding with the same ole politicians because an R is attached to their name.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Critter said:


> To find your Senators and Representatives here are a couple of links:
> 
> http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm
> 
> ...


Not all Republicans want to sell off our public land. And "restrict all the access to it" Is an unsupportable case for just Democrats, there are plenty of Republicans that have, and want to do that as well.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

"Senator Hatch, 

I was disappointed to see you and Senator Lee vote in favor of the Federal budget resolution that would allow for the sell-off of federal public land to reduce the federal deficit. While I agree that the deficit is an issue of great importance, I think that reducing the deficit at the expense of the many wonderful public lands we have in Utah would be a grave mistake. I, as well as many others in Utah that enjoy the National Forest and BLM land regularly, view the assault on public lands as an affront to many of the traditions and pastimes that have been enjoyed for generations. I truly believe that losing/selling land that is publicly accessible now bears a social cost that no amount of real dollars can make up for, because when it's gone, it's gone forever. I believe any views to the contrary are myopic and endanger much of the future utilization of one of Utah's greatest resources, which is an abundance of public land. 

Regards, 

xxxxxxxxxxx"

The message I sent to both State Senators......


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I championed the transfer of public lands to the state. I was a fool until I read the entire seven fiscal and management reports and then asked Ivory, Fielder, and even Bishop a simple question concerning page 286 of the study conducted by Utah via legislative order. Will you guarantee zero net loss of access? They blew me off. They kept talking about how eastern title holders are more and more interested in not paying for the poor management of western lands. Basically admitting that while they want the federal government to still pay for rehabilitating the lands, without that rehab money, they would have to sell, transfer, reassign, or lease those public lands. Bait and switch, bait and switch. After exhaustive study, I took some time away to basically digest everything I've read, discussed, or heard on the issue and the catalyst for changing my mind came when SFW-Dixie endorsed the TPL to the states and I asked them about the Equal Access To Justice Act and how it would be paid for. Crickets. 

This is so bad on so many levels that I will not support any notion or idea that states can manage these lands better. The EAJA needs abolished and a cooperative approach needs to be taken as all interests have in Colorado, Idaho and Oregon. Their habitat is improving, jobs are being created, wildlife are beginning to flourish, and millions of dollars aren't being wasted to line the pockets of politicians who own tanning beds and commercial teeth whitening stations!!!!

I am a Republican, by the way. Now back to obscurity.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> I championed the transfer of public lands to the state. I was a fool until I read the entire seven fiscal and management reports and then asked Ivory, Fielder, and even Bishop a simple question concerning page 286 of the study conducted by Utah via legislative order. Will you guarantee zero net loss of access? They blew me off. They kept talking about how eastern title holders are more and more interested in not paying for the poor management of western lands. Basically admitting that while they want the federal government to still pay for rehabilitating the lands, without that rehab money, they would have to sell, transfer, reassign, or lease those public lands. Bait and switch, bait and switch. After exhaustive study, I took some time away to basically digest everything I've read, discussed, or heard on the issue and the catalyst for changing my mind came when SFW-Dixie endorsed the TPL to the states and I asked them about the Equal Access To Justice Act and how it would be paid for. Crickets.
> 
> This is so bad on so many levels that I will not support any notion or idea that states can manage these lands better. The EAJA needs abolished and a cooperative approach needs to be taken as all interests have in Colorado, Idaho and Oregon. Their habitat is improving, jobs are being created, wildlife are beginning to flourish, and millions of dollars aren't being wasted to line the pockets of politicians who own tanning beds and commercial teeth whitening stations!!!!
> 
> I am a Republican, by the way. Now back to obscurity.


I'm glad you understand the rest of our feelings. The problem is not the state itself it is the sleezebags that would have control and say over the lands. Rigt now they are ours and we need to keep it that way. Some crook at the Utah Capitol isn't going to manage lands in my back yard any better than someone in Washington. The BLM, forest service, USFWS, all have local and regional officers and land managers so the whole idea is flawed from the get go. And of course SFW who is for privatization and economic value of our natural resources would support it. RMEF president said it best at the Utah ralley, "I'd rather work with a devil I know than a devil I don't".

I've emailed who I could and I hope everyone here will. We can't stand for more and more money to be wasted on a worthless cause that is threatening the public lands we all enjoy.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

klbzdad said:


> I championed the transfer of public lands to the state. I was a fool until I read the entire seven fiscal and management reports and then asked Ivory, Fielder, and even Bishop a simple question concerning page 286 of the study conducted by Utah via legislative order. Will you guarantee zero net loss of access? They blew me off. They kept talking about how eastern title holders are more and more interested in not paying for the poor management of western lands. Basically admitting that while they want the federal government to still pay for rehabilitating the lands, without that rehab money, they would have to sell, transfer, reassign, or lease those public lands. Bait and switch, bait and switch. After exhaustive study, I took some time away to basically digest everything I've read, discussed, or heard on the issue and the catalyst for changing my mind came when SFW-Dixie endorsed the TPL to the states and I asked them about the Equal Access To Justice Act and how it would be paid for. Crickets.
> 
> This is so bad on so many levels that I will not support any notion or idea that states can manage these lands better. The EAJA needs abolished and a cooperative approach needs to be taken as all interests have in Colorado, Idaho and Oregon. Their habitat is improving, jobs are being created, wildlife are beginning to flourish, and millions of dollars aren't being wasted to line the pockets of politicians who own tanning beds and commercial teeth whitening stations!!!!
> 
> I am a Republican, by the way. Now back to obscurity.


See, not all Republicans are brain dead and want to sell everything off, or restrict all access. Many are quite sharp, and value the West. But the majority of Republican leadership does not see it this way, and that has to change.

For many that means some very hard decisions about the future, and priorities, and where we have come from.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Was fishing up here all day today. Sad to think that there's a possibility in the near future that I'd lose access to this great little river tucked away in the Uinta mountains.









It makes me wonder if we took the people who want to sell these lands out in them - would their opinion change? Probably not. But it's a thought, I guess.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

spencerD said:


> Was fishing up here all day today. Sad to think that there's a possibility in the near future that I'd lose access to this great little river tucked away in the Uinta mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That place could work, the waters shallow, but you really only need 1".


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Do something, go here and sign the petition:

http://sportsmensaccess.org/


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> Not all Republicans want to sell off our public land....


True, but on the other hand it was part of their national platform last time I checked, so selling off public land is probably the dominant sentiment in that party.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

klbzdad said:


> Do something, go here and sign the petition:
> 
> http://sportsmensaccess.org/


Done.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

klbzdad said:


> I championed the transfer of public lands to the state. I was a fool until I read the entire seven fiscal and management reports and then asked Ivory, Fielder, and even Bishop a simple question concerning page 286 of the study conducted by Utah via legislative order. Will you guarantee zero net loss of access? They blew me off. They kept talking about how eastern title holders are more and more interested in not paying for the poor management of western lands. Basically admitting that while they want the federal government to still pay for rehabilitating the lands, without that rehab money, they would have to sell, transfer, reassign, or lease those public lands. Bait and switch, bait and switch. After exhaustive study, I took some time away to basically digest everything I've read, discussed, or heard on the issue and the catalyst for changing my mind came when SFW-Dixie endorsed the TPL to the states and I asked them about the Equal Access To Justice Act and how it would be paid for. Crickets.
> 
> This is so bad on so many levels that I will not support any notion or idea that states can manage these lands better. The EAJA needs abolished and a cooperative approach needs to be taken as all interests have in Colorado, Idaho and Oregon. Their habitat is improving, jobs are being created, wildlife are beginning to flourish, and millions of dollars aren't being wasted to line the pockets of politicians who own tanning beds and commercial teeth whitening stations!!!!
> 
> I am a Republican, by the way. Now back to obscurity.


I am glad you have researched this issue and come to your present opinion.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

massmanute said:


> True, but on the other hand it was part of their national platform last time I checked, so selling off public land is probably the dominant sentiment in that party.


It is absolutely a Republican priority at a national level, state level, and county level. Yet I know lots of rank and file Republicans that are adamantly apposed to the transfer. There is a serious disconnect with what a lot of people say they are for, and believe they are for, and what they vote for.

Some folks are going to have to do some serious soul searching and prioritizing of what they hold sacred, and what they think they can trade off.

Talking with some folks that are for the transfer, reminds me of one of the last guys that got all over me about being "anti gun". I was standing in my shop chambering a rifle barrel when he said it. You see he had a card in his wallet that proved he was not anti gun........


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> ....... There is a serious disconnect with what a lot of people say they are for, and believe they are for, and what they vote for.........


 That same disconnect is also among educators. Teachers gripe and complain about how the state legislature treats them every year, but then always vote for the same people simply because of the "letter" by their name on the ballot.


----------

